# Weather App



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Can anyone recommend a good weather app to many to choose from i need one that does it all with alerts


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

WTForcast


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I don't mind paying for the app that one looks soft


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good weather app to many to choose from i need one that does it all with alerts


I use the NOAA app.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What features are you looking for?
I use RadarScope which shows snow bands pretty well, even shows hail bands
I used to pay for a texting service, i think multi day forecasts are way to unreliable to make informed decisions on, I see them more as a wild ass guess


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I don't mind paying for the app that one looks soft


I have no idea what this means.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have no idea what this means.


What is there not to understand?

The app is the opposite of hard...


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What features are you looking for?
> I use RadarScope which shows snow bands pretty well, even shows hail bands
> I used to pay for a texting service, i think multi day forecasts are way to unreliable to make informed decisions on, I see them more as a wild ass guess


Agree with BossPlow2010,RadarScope great FOR RADAR precip. I think it was $10.00.a free app I also is MyRadar my two cents on this...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is there not to understand?
> 
> The app is the opposite of hard...


Sometimes you're the bug, sometimes you're the windshield.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sometimes you're the bug, sometimes you're the windshield.


And some days your the pigeon and some days your the statue... Thumbs Up


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I need four season weather were i can get alerts for severe weather alerts


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I need four season weather were i can get alerts for severe weather alerts


Oh....THAT soft.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I need four season weather were i can get alerts for severe weather alerts


I guess weatherbug, TWC, accuweather, the radio, TV 
Look outside,


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

OK i will see what my choices are as far as google rates them for the app store i gate seeing ads


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Dark sky App for 3.99 and a couple of American red cross apps for free


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok


----------

